# XFX n750i SLI Motherboard Won't Boot. Memory Port Device?



## dorianking (Oct 17, 2009)

Hey guys,

I just got a new mobo and I installed it fine. Everything thing is plugged into where it is supposed to be. However, when I turn on the power button, the computer starts up, but nothing shows up on my monitor. I know you guys are thinking I didn't push the video card in all the way. This is not the problem; on the motherboard, I have a debug LED. The code is D0 which in the manual says "Initialize Memory Port Device". Does anyone know what that means and how to fix it?


----------



## JimE (Apr 16, 2009)

You can start with the basics. Remove all addon cards, including RAM, and disconnect all cables. Clear the CMOS according the instructions in the MB manual. Then try to power up and see what happens. You should get beep/error codes for missing RAM.


----------



## Tyree (May 10, 2009)

The Mobo Manual says "Go to flat mode with 4GB limit and GA20 enabled. Verify the bootblock checksum."
I don't use anything XFX so I have no idea what that is reference to.


----------



## JimE (Apr 16, 2009)

It's also a new MB. Contact XFX (whom I believe have a lifetime warranty anyway) and see what they have to say.


----------



## dorianking (Oct 17, 2009)

I tried everything you said and it still doesn't work. I sent a support ticket to XFX and they still haven't got back to me yet. From what I've read in certain reviews of the product, you have to use DDR2 6400 800MHz memory. My old computer used 500Mhz so it didn't work but I bought DDR2 8500 1066MHz because it was on sale. The memory which on the MoBo spec/box says it should run it, however I'm not sure if that is the problem.


----------



## Tyree (May 10, 2009)

XFX says 800MHz standard and "Support up to 1200 MHz".
What hardware are you using? CPU-RAM-Graphics-PSU?
Intel CPU's are known to dislike Nvidia chipsets.


----------



## dorianking (Oct 17, 2009)

Pentium D 3.2Ghz Socket 775

Kingston Hyper X 8500 1066Mhz

Power Up 800w Power supply

GeForce 8800 Ultra


----------



## Tyree (May 10, 2009)

I've seen a lot of issues with Kingston HyperX RAM and you PSU is NOT a quality unit.
Your GPU requires a minimum 500W & +12 Volt current rating of 34 Amps.
Do you have both PCI-E power connectors connected to the GPU?


----------



## dorianking (Oct 17, 2009)

Really? I thought Kingston HyperX RAM was quality stuff. Today, I'm going to return it and try to exchange it for DDR2 6400 MHz. The power unit is not a quality brand I know, but I've used it for about a year and I've had no problems so far. And yea, the PCI-E connectors are connected to the GPU.


----------



## Tyree (May 10, 2009)

OCZ-Corsair-G.Skill are better choice for performance RAM.
Crucial & Kingston for standard RAM.


----------



## dorianking (Oct 17, 2009)

Tyree said:


> The Mobo Manual says "Go to flat mode with 4GB limit and GA20 enabled. Verify the bootblock checksum."
> I don't use anything XFX so I have no idea what that is reference to.


Yea I have no idea what that means. What does flat mode mean and is it only a 4gb limit?


----------



## JDNN (Dec 9, 2009)

dude a i have the same problem with my MOBO
i never had a XFX stuff so its the first time i see this kinds of problems nos my specs are
CORE 2 DUO E7500 2.93GHZ
CORSAIR 2 X 1024 800MHZ PC-6400
PSU= 550 WATTS ultra
GC= geforce 9500GT 512mb 
mobo= XFX 750I SLI EXTREME. WITH PROBLEMS ERROR d0 FU.......... motehrboard


----------



## greenbrucelee (Apr 24, 2007)

some motherboards have a standard speed for the ram like mine which is 800MHz however my mobo can support upto 2000 but for me to do this when I Install the 2000MHz ram I have to enter the bios highlight the dram speed and select the speed from the list. Yours is probably similar.


----------



## JDNN (Dec 9, 2009)

how can i see the speed and other stuff if this motherboard dont boot and never give my video???


----------



## greenbrucelee (Apr 24, 2007)

I thought you said it boot with both ram sticks in


----------



## JDNN (Dec 9, 2009)

ehh nop doesnt boot or anything just send the debug led D0 thats it


----------



## greenbrucelee (Apr 24, 2007)

do have a spare power supply or can you borrow one same goes for the ram?


----------



## JDNN (Dec 9, 2009)

so can u help with anytihing i can do????
and how do i do that thing you say spare???


----------



## JDNN (Dec 9, 2009)

ohh no i dont have any other PSU OR RAM


----------



## Tyree (May 10, 2009)

@ JDNN You have a very low quality PSU. I would suggest replacing it with a quality unit as soon as possible.

Do a bench test.

Remove everything from the case.
Set the motherboard on a non conductive surface. The motherboard box is perfect for this. DO NOT PLACE THE MOTHERBOARD ON THE STATIC BAG! It can actually conduct electricity! 
Install the CPU and heat sink. 
Install 1 stick of RAM.
Install the video card and attach the power supply connection(s) to the card if your card needs it.
Connect the monitor to the video card.
Connect the power supply to the motherboard with both the 24pin main ATX Power connection and the separate 4 or 8 pin power connection.
Connect power to the power supply.
Do NOT connect ANYTHING else. Make sure you have the power connector on the CPU fan connected.
Use a small screwdriver to momentarily short the power switch connector on the motherboard. Consult your motherboard manual to find which two pins connect to your case's power switch. Then touch both pins with a screwdriver to complete the circuit and boot the system.

If all is well, it should power up and you should get a display. Then assemble the parts into the case and try again. If the system now fails to boot, you have a short in the case and need to recheck your motherboard standoffs.

If the system does not boot after this process, then you most likely have a faulty component. You'll need to swap parts, start with the power supply, until you determine what is defective.


----------



## JDNN (Dec 9, 2009)

DAWN GOOD HELP BRO IM ABOUT TO TIGERDIRECT FOR A WHILE so i can get another PSU


----------



## JDNN (Dec 9, 2009)

you guys are sure that i should start with the power supply because if a get a 900 watts and still like that im going to be crazy jaja


----------



## Wrench97 (May 10, 2008)

Does it boot with 1 stick of ram, have you tried booting using 1 stick and then again the other?

While your power supply is not good I don;t think it's your only issue.


----------



## JDNN (Dec 9, 2009)

ok im going to explain all the stuff 
i get everything in parts so i put everything in the place that belongs them i turn on the computer and didn't start. but the led has a RED LIGHT in the motherboard, so i was like ***, them i check the motherboard and put the voltage in HIGH 
BY THE WAY THIS IS THE POWER SUPPLY
http://www.coolmaxusa.com/productDe...ls=overview&subcategory=120mm&category=single
them start and boot the BIOs CONFIG pretty easy to config with the specs i have later i put a windows 7 installer cd and the computer starts like normal reading the files in the cd them in the screen i got this mesenge saying 
WINDOWS IS STARtING
so i asume wat the computer WAS ok so them after 20 minutos wit the same screen i was like *** them i restart the pc and keep like that for like 4 times them i get bored so i turn the computer off and them like 5 minutes later y try wit windows XP and then the computer gets to press enter and them rarely RESTART 
the next day y try everytihng back but i got the error D0 and thats the history


----------



## greenbrucelee (Apr 24, 2007)

if thats the psu then I would be highly suspect of it.

Coolmax power supplies are amongst the top 10 worst power supplies you can get.

I used to test power supplies for a living and they are garbage. Suggest you replace with a quality power supply from corsair or seasonic.


----------



## dorianking (Oct 17, 2009)

I honestly do not know what your problem is.

My main problem was, my motherboard did not support my older Pentium D processor, therefore I had to downgrade the BIOS. However, I had no Core 2 Duo processor to borrow from someone in order to boot it in order to downgrade it, therefore I ended up spending $150 to get a new processor. I just considered it was time to upgrade even though it wasn't needed lol. After I did, it worked like a beauty. Despite, my processor being weaker than my Pentium D, I began learning to Overclock instead which is ok I suppose. My original processor is 2.66 GHz, however I can't seem to push it beyond 3.1 GHz without it crashing. Ah well =(.

My other problem was my Kingston RAM, I thought it was the problem due to the fact that my motherboard did not support 1066 MHz, therefore I ended up exchanging it for 800 MHz. Please note that I was not sure if this was the problem however, because I never tested the new processor with the original 1066 MHZ memory I bought so I cannot tell you if that was a problem or not.


----------



## greenbrucelee (Apr 24, 2007)

I have told you it is most likely the coolmax power supply, they are rubbish and it has probably caused all your other hardware issues because they are crap.


----------



## Wrench97 (May 10, 2008)

Newer versions of the Bios will support all older CPU's that can be supported, you do not need to downgrade the Bios to get a CPU to work if, it does not work on the latest it's not going to work on a earlier version, updates do not take away CPU support only add for newer.

Try the power supply suggestion.


----------



## dorianking (Oct 17, 2009)

wrench97 said:


> Newer versions of the Bios will support all older CPU's that can be supported, you do not need to downgrade the Bios to get a CPU to work if, it does not work on the latest it's not going to work on a earlier version, updates do not take away CPU support only add for newer.
> 
> Try the power supply suggestion.


That actually was untrue because I talked to the XFX online customer support and he said that they abolished the older processors with the new BIOS due to some architecture differences.


----------



## greenbrucelee (Apr 24, 2007)

sounds like the xfx guy was trying to fob you off. Your board is designed for 65nm cpus the arcitechture is the same for all 65nm chips apart from the speed.

When A bios revision comes out it includes all other revisions in it. Just like when you install a service pack for windows it includes all the other service packs released before it.


----------



## dorianking (Oct 17, 2009)

I dunno what to say. When I used a different CPU, the computer booted up and worked perfectly. I changed nothing before it so I'm pretty sure something was restricted which wouldn't allow me to use the Pentium D.


----------



## cipherbyte (Dec 23, 2009)

The XFX motherboard does not support the 3.2 Ghz dual core pentium processor out of the box. You will be required to load a new bios that XFX will provide. Unfortunately you will need to get the pc running to do that. How do I know? I just tied the same exact setup with the same processor. Just dished out $200 bucks on an new Duo Core processor to fix my problem. Good luck with yours. If you know someone with a duo core maybe they would be kind enough to let you get yours fixed....


----------



## JDNN (Dec 9, 2009)

i have a new problema with my XFX SLI MOBO now it only bots with 3 combination of rams slots, when the i switch 1 ram stick to the only another slot the computer just dont boot like, she starts and later stays black wat could be the problem here???
SPECS 1S AGAIN
XFX 750I SLI MOBO EXTREME EDITION 
2 X 1024MB 800MHZ CORSAIR RAM
PSU COOLMAX S-H-I-T 550WATTS
2 X EVGA GEFORCE 9500GT DDR2 512MB THAT MEANS SLI 
1 DVD DRIVE
1 SEAGATE 120 GIGS HDD
PROSESOR CORE 2 DUO 2.93 GHZ E7500


----------



## Wrench97 (May 10, 2008)

It's a dual channel motherboard you should be using ram in pairs and never 3 sticks.


----------



## JDNN (Dec 9, 2009)

i run it in PAIRS i only have 2 ram sticks 800mhz 1024mb dddr2 running in the motherboard but when i say combination i mean like 2 diferent colors at the motherboard slot thats the only way the computer COME UP AND RUNNING and never work for me in dual WHY????


----------



## Tyree (May 10, 2009)

Main problem -CoolMax CPU
If the RAM doesn't work in all slots, return it for a refund and get an Asus or Gigabyte to replace it.


----------



## JDNN (Dec 9, 2009)

are u serious that means that the slot is dead??? or just need more power??


----------



## JDNN (Dec 9, 2009)

the realy big problem i have is that this MOBO is another country not at USA which mena i have to send it to USA AND later like the next day to XFX so i get a refund o replacement so can you count the days that this is going to take LOL its going to cost me like 50 buck just to send it back to xfx


----------



## Wrench97 (May 10, 2008)

Unfortunately it means the slot is dead, if neither of the 2 sticks work in the one slot but do in the work in the others.


----------



## JDNN (Dec 9, 2009)

ju i hate this RETURN stuff im about to wait until next year, because its to spensive


----------



## Tyree (May 10, 2009)

Bew careful not to wait past the allotted return period. Go with Asus or Gigabyte board to avoid the Nvidia issues.


----------

